# My Little Sister Can't be This Cute



## Corran (Jul 27, 2010)

*MY LITTLE SISTER CAN'T BE THIS CUTE*​
Genre: Comedy, Drama, Ecchi, Shounen, Slice Of Life



> Kyōsuke Kōsaka, a normal seventeen-year-old high school student, hasn't gotten along with his younger sister, Kirino, in years. For longer than he can remember, Kirino has ignored his comings and goings and looked at him with spurning eyes. It seemed as if the relationship between Kyōsuke and his sister, now fourteen, would continue this way forever. One day, however, Kyōsuke finds a DVD case of a magical girl anime entitled Hoshikuzu Witch Merle (Stardust Witch Merle), which had fallen into the entranceway of his house. To Kyōsuke's surprise, inside the case is a hidden adult video game titled Imōto to Koishiyo! (Let's Fall in Love with Little Sister!)



8 Chapters are out on Mangafox so far.

EDIT: I think I should make it clear since people could get the wrong idea from the title of it  There is no i*c*st or romantic interest between the two leads so far. The reason I like it so far is because its a nice story about the two finally being able to get along.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 27, 2010)

I remember seeing the discription before . I was like


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 27, 2010)

loli-i*c*st?

Good for you son, good for you...


----------



## Darth (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm not really sure if I want to read this....


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 27, 2010)

Wait, I'm sorry...

WTF?

Am I wrong, or this would be a series bout being attracted to your sister?


----------



## Corran (Jul 27, 2010)

There has been no i*c*st or any real perverted things so far. To me its a nice story about siblings finally able to get along.


----------



## Fiona (Jul 27, 2010)

boys can be disgusting sometimes. this is one of those times


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 27, 2010)

Corran said:


> There has been no i*c*st or any real perverted things so far. To me its a nice story about siblings finally able to get along.



And he finally starts getting along with her after he sees her porn?


----------



## Bleach (Jul 27, 2010)

yall making it sound like this is the first series of its kind


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 27, 2010)

It's the first series of it's kind I've seen someone make a thread for...

EDIT: Something bout this just screams Cool Devices at me

Really, really loud...


----------



## Candy (Jul 27, 2010)

Yea, I _dont_ think Im going to be reading this...


----------



## Blinky (Jul 27, 2010)

I still find Masturbation Master Kurosawa weirder . 

Just sayin . 

And yeah there's a lot of manga like this .


----------



## Corran (Jul 27, 2010)

Tayimus said:


> It's the first series of it's kind I've seen someone make a thread for...
> 
> EDIT: Something bout this just screams Cool Devices at me
> 
> Really, really loud...



Never ever read Aki Sora.......
I've never read Cool Devices. Should I avoid it?

And this manga isn't about i*c*st, so far anyway. I hope it doesn't go that route since I'm not a fan of i*c*st.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 27, 2010)

Read ch.8 a few days ago. I bet money the brother is going to take the fall for that game that was discovered in her room 

lol...cool devices, Aki Sora? Have you people even read the manga? 
She's a closet otaku who wants to meet other people with the same interests as her.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 27, 2010)

Cool Devices isn't a manga, it's... On second thought, nevermind.

Anyway, I'll take a stab at this.  Most of us seem to be opposed to this so I'll be the test dummy and give an opinion of the first chap


----------



## Corran (Jul 27, 2010)

Flawed Perfection said:


> Read ch.8 a few days ago. I bet money the brother is going to take the fall for that game that was discovered in her room
> 
> lol...cool devices, Aki Sora? Have you people even read the manga?
> She's a closet otaku who wants to meet other people with the same interests as her.



Yeah its obvious he will take the fall.

I only mentioned Aki Sora to the person because Aki Sora seems to be the type of manga they think Little Sister is.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 27, 2010)

Basically, her outward appearance (fashion model, good at sports, top grades) doesn't match her secret hobby (hard core otaku). Her fondness for little sister H-games doesn't help the situation either. Plus she's a big time Tsundere.


----------



## p0l3r (Jul 27, 2010)

There's two chapters translated of this novel. I dont think there will be any i*c*st in this story the author just trolling. =/


----------



## Bleach (Jul 27, 2010)

Tayimus said:


> It's the first series of it's kind I've seen someone make a thread for...
> 
> EDIT: Something bout this just screams Cool Devices at me
> 
> Really, really loud...



Aki-Sora
Onani Master
KissxSis

and others I can't remember.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 27, 2010)

Corran said:


> Yeah its obvious he will take the fall.
> 
> I only mentioned Aki Sora to the person because Aki Sora seems to be the type of manga they think Little Sister is.



Well, she was starting to get use to having friends with her same interests, so I can see her brother wanting to protect that telling their father that it was his game.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 27, 2010)

Read the first chap.  I liked it.  I laughed really hard quite a few times.  It wasn't what I suspected it to be, thank God.  Might consider sticking with this

EDIT: Fuck it, they're only 8 chaps.  I'll read the rest


----------



## Dasra (Jul 28, 2010)

So basically some older brother has the hots for his younger sister?

IDK, guys sounds like pedobear to me


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 28, 2010)

A lot of replies already. 

Looks at the first few replies...............


Now to the chapter, I expect Kosaka to take the fall here.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 28, 2010)

Second chapter caught me by surprise...

First it makes me go "Awww" when the guy gives back his sis's porn and doesn't tease her bout it.

Then I'm like "WTF?!" cause the next minute he wakes up to find her straddling him!  I feel like I got trolled and reverse-trolled in just a few pages. 

His reaction is spot-on for a brother who DOESN'T have the hots for his sis.  Basically, "WTF?! Get the hell off me now!" :rofl


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 28, 2010)

I smell taboo.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 28, 2010)

Doesn't this remind you of something...?



This pic is so wrong if taken out of context


----------



## Corran (Jul 28, 2010)

^Pic isn't working.
But I have to say I'm enjoying your reactions to the manga


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jul 28, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> I still find Masturbation Master Kurosawa weirder .



Onani master Kurosawa is a masterpiece


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 28, 2010)

Corran said:


> ^Pic isn't working.
> But I have to say I'm enjoying your reactions to the manga



I changed the pic into a link. Anyway, I finished the last chap, and I agree, he's so gonna take the fall for the porn.

As a whole, I liked it.  The brother's reactions to the situations are hilarious (his inner thoughts are just gold), and the sister is just way too funny in her obsession.  The manga feels almost like a parody of otakus, and pulls it off I must admit.  And it does a fairly good job on displaying the brother/sister relationship (no, not _that_ kind!), And I'll be waiting for the flashback that explains why they became so distant in the first place.  I like the new characters too.

All in all, a good manga, and I'll be watching out for a new chapter.  Thanks Corran


----------



## Corran (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm glad you like it  Now just need more people to read the thread title, get the wrong idea then be amazed at what the manga actually is 

I think I might need to reread it again because its been a while since I read some of it and when I saw the pic you linked I had to laugh


----------



## Gutsu (Jul 28, 2010)

Dasra said:


> So basically some older brother has the hots for his younger sister?
> 
> IDK, guys sounds like pedobear to me



If you actually read the 8 chapters so far you would know that hasn't been implied at all. If anything the series is about two distant brother/sister repairing their relationship.


----------



## migukuni (Jul 28, 2010)

I'll try reading this, my friend says its nice


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 28, 2010)

Forgot to mention that this is getting an anime adaptation, based on the light novels.


----------



## Corran (Jul 28, 2010)

^Who is making the anime thread then?  I'm sure it will get just as many weird responses.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 28, 2010)

Corran said:


> *^Who is making the anime thread then?*  I'm sure it will get just as many weird responses.



I'll leave that to Kira Flawed Perfection. 

Unless you want to make it yourself.


----------



## Corran (Jul 28, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised if KIRA () has made it already. Search function never works for me.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 28, 2010)

Corran said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if KIRA () has made it already. Search function never works for me.



The forum search function sucks major ass.  

I've learned to use Google for these type of situations. 

Download Link 




Random Member already made it, like three months ago.


----------



## Corran (Jul 28, 2010)

See I knew it existed and I have a few posts in there  Talking about how I didn't want it to be i*c*st 
Its probably why I read the manga. Its amazing how I forget what I post....


----------



## Lupin (Jul 28, 2010)

Looks cool, I guess.


----------



## Frostman (Jul 28, 2010)

Don't say there is no i*c*st. You'll make people loose interest. There is none yet, but there is still hope.

The art is really good. Very pretty characters.


----------



## Rene (Jul 28, 2010)

Read it so far. It's mostly like people have been saying. A story that deals more with her brother helping her sister be happy and try to improve their, purely platonic, relationship with eachother.

It's just average with some cliche ecchi humor, but it wasn't terrible read.

I seriously hope it doesn't screw it up by going for some kind of love relationship between Kyousuke and Kirino.


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 28, 2010)

Corran said:


> I'm glad you like it  Now just need more people to read the thread title, get the wrong idea then be amazed at what the manga actually is


Not that I read that kind of thing but exactly like you say- the title made me click the topic out of curiosity 
Will give it a try later.


----------



## Frostman (Jul 28, 2010)

I like the protagonist. He is a bit of and outcast but not real looser like some other manga.


----------



## Dasra (Jul 28, 2010)

Gutsu said:


> If you actually read the 8 chapters so far you would know that hasn't been implied at all. If anything the series is about two distant brother/sister repairing their relationship.



If that is the point of this manga then already sounds uninteresting
or is that where the loli comes in?


----------



## Rokudaime (Jul 28, 2010)

What a misleading title and trolling..Haha.. Every panel with his sister's action is really teasing me.

Anyway, I read the first 4 chapters and I like it.

and off-topic question : is there any manga or anime ever have the ending where sibling ended up as couple in the end?


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Jul 29, 2010)

^ Please Twins did it, in a manner of speaking........


I am so very, very suspicious of this manga.  So very suspicious.


----------



## Malumultimus (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm genuinely surprised to see _*anyone*_ here shocked at the potential of loli-i*c*st. Did you start reading manga yesterday?


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 29, 2010)

I liked it, I just hope it doesn't take the route some people think will happen. Nice cliffhanger though.


----------



## taiga (Jul 29, 2010)

only 8 chapters? well, i'll take a look.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jul 29, 2010)

Surprisingly good, cute and funny.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 29, 2010)

Started reading.

Completely not what I expected.

A little sister whose an otaku for little sisters XD? Awesome so far. But I bet she likes her brother 

I also hear there is an anime of this coming out O_o!


----------



## very bored (Jul 30, 2010)

The guy didn't know people lie on the internet.  What a noob.


----------



## Corran (Jul 30, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Started reading.
> 
> Completely not what I expected.
> 
> ...



 Yeah there is an anime too, on the previous page we were talking about it. There is an anime thread too from back in March where even I say "I hope its not i*c*st"


----------



## Lupin (Jul 30, 2010)

I wanted some wincest. 

But comedy and ecchi is good too I guess.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 30, 2010)

Yea wincest makes for a good story, no  ?


----------



## Rokudaime (Jul 30, 2010)

It seems that wincest bound to happen....the evidence? Read the novel.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jul 30, 2010)

The wincest is there, it's subtle but it still there. 

Is the novel translated? Where can I get it?


----------



## Gundam Meister (Jul 30, 2010)

uchihasurvivor said:


> The wincest is there, it's subtle but it still there.
> 
> Is the novel translated? Where can I get it?



To Read the Novel use this link 

Ch.390 Raw


----------



## Bleach (Jul 30, 2010)

Damn only 3 chapters are translated


----------



## Lupin (Jul 30, 2010)

It's a fine line between a couple and a close bro-sis relationship imo. 

I WANT SOME WINCEST NAAOO . Btw, any wincest mangas to recommend? I've gotten bored of normal romance.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm sure you've heard of the two most famous ones: aki-sora and kissxsis


----------



## Lupin (Jul 30, 2010)

Yeah. I'm keeping up with both of 'em. Just trying to find more though. Humor in i*c*st is a must .


----------



## Bleach (Jul 30, 2010)

Chrøme said:


> Yeah. I'm keeping up with both of 'em. Just trying to find more though. Humor in i*c*st is a must .



other work

Ima get started on these soon 

and

Chapter 39

theres a few other that i know of but forgot name >_<


----------



## Corran (Aug 23, 2010)

Chapters 9 & 10 are out


----------



## Lupin (Aug 23, 2010)

The dude finally shows some manliness and resolve.  . I'm guessing the mum will be the kind that can put down the all-powerful dad with a single sentence ..


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 23, 2010)

Both father and son can be scary when need be...

Although I didn't expect Kirino to use that Ash Tray as a potential weapon.


----------



## Punpun (Aug 23, 2010)

Chr?me said:


> The dude finally shows some manliness and resolve.  . I'm guessing the mum will be the kind that can put down the all-powerful dad with a single sentence ..



" No more sex for you. "

That should be sufficient.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 23, 2010)

Telling on the old man to his mom?

GENIUS!


----------



## Inugami (Aug 23, 2010)

I like the dad , if someday I become a father I would be exactly like him.

But I wouldn't throw nothing I would keep the mangas and videogames for me and boasts to my sons that I can because I'm the man of the house.


----------



## Corran (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm very happy to see chapter 9 didn't turn out like most of us thought it would by the brother saying it was his dvd.

Little Sister was very cute in chapter 10


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 24, 2010)

Their father is pretty badass.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 1, 2010)

For those who don't mind skipping around a bit...

 has been scantlated.


----------



## quizmasterG (Sep 1, 2010)

i heard about this anime, i plan on checking it out

funny, sounds like a dirty website


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 1, 2010)

Flawed Perfection said:


> For those who don't mind skipping around a bit...
> 
> has been scantlated.









7 chapters. 


*EDIT:* The atmosphere seemed totally different this chapter, I'm getting the bro-con/sis-con vibe here.


----------



## Lupin (Sep 22, 2010)

Chapter 18. is out on Mangafox.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 22, 2010)

Chr?me said:


> Chapter 11. is out on Mangafox.




That's actually ch.18 which was posted up ages ago...


----------



## Lupin (Sep 22, 2010)

Really? I didn't read it properly I guess. It's pretty weird how it's skipped to 18 suddenly though.


----------



## Muk (Sep 22, 2010)

reading the first page of this manga discussion it quirked my interest

might go read this now


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 26, 2010)

Scan for ch.11 is now out.


----------



## Corran (Oct 26, 2010)

Wow her expression was different in the anime  She was more dere here.


----------



## Lupin (Oct 26, 2010)

Somehow I like the anime and Light novel's style better. I guess the manga irregular releases made me lose touch of that art style.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 3, 2010)

Scan for ch.12 is out now. 

Lolilicious Scans has released the last two chapters.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 4, 2010)

Misaka Imouto...even down to the panties.  There's no series where she can get a break huh?


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 4, 2010)

I guess that, in content wise, manga is pretty sure superior than anime version. There is just too many detail scene in the manga. Heck, it even have extra one girl for Kirino's classmate.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 4, 2010)

That extra girl was present in the novel.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 5, 2010)

I'd thought this would be incestuous myself at the beginning, but pleasantly, it isn't. In fact it seems to be quite well written and drawn. A very good light reading. (If you ignore the little girl with panties image >_>)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 9, 2010)

Scan for ch.13 has now been released.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 23, 2010)

Scantlation for ch.14 is out now.


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 23, 2010)

There are so many content in the manga..I am amazing although the manga art kind of "bad" compare to anime/novel.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 23, 2010)

The manga artwork is a bit of a turnoff and kind of takes away from the series. I'm not sure what they were going for when they decided to work on the manga version, but it's not working out as well as the original source or even the anime (art wise)


----------



## BVB (Nov 23, 2010)

I kinda like the art of the manga. 

kirino seems a lot cuter at times in the manga.


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 23, 2010)

^ but then, it made Ayase look chubby instead of cute...I have mixed feeling about it although I agree that Kirino is somewhat cuter in manga version.


----------



## Corran (Nov 23, 2010)

^Chubbier? The hell? 

I like the manga art, its nice to be different to the other material.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 23, 2010)

The art is OK. I can deal with it. Can never get enough moe ^O^


----------



## Bleach (Jan 8, 2011)

Finally another chapter lol.

Manami was cute without the glasses until she did that weird smile


----------



## Corran (Jan 9, 2011)

Manami is the cutest dammit. Her manga version is much more adorable 
I love the deformed stuff, its just so funny and cute


----------



## Mider T (Jan 23, 2011)

Art style is still a bit funky looking to me, girls have no upper row of teeth and all


----------



## Bleach (Jan 30, 2011)

Finally all the chapters in the middle are done 

We are out of Manami's phase now. Thank God lol.


----------



## Bleach (Feb 8, 2011)

Chapter 20
Chapter 21

And yet we are missing chapter 19.

What is with these releases


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Feb 8, 2011)

Bleach said:


> Chapter 20
> Chapter 21
> 
> And yet we are missing chapter 19.
> ...



Well at least it only one chapter and not 5-8 like last time.

Also Ayase scares me in all forms of oreimo now! Crazy ass bitch I tell you!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 8, 2011)

Meh...I like going in order so like with Ch.18, I'll be patiently waiting


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 8, 2011)

What's with this manga? I thought it was supposed to be some super ecchi stuff. All I'm reading is some slice of life, 10 chapters in like 2 ecchi scenes.

I am disappoint.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 8, 2011)

^Did you not watch the anime?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 8, 2011)

No, I just saw this thread and read the OP, figured I'd start reading this. Started like 2 hours ago or something.

Should I watch the anime?


----------



## Bleach (Feb 8, 2011)

If you are looking for ecchi, then no.

Otherwise, yes :33


----------



## Mider T (Feb 8, 2011)

It'll make you better understand why it isn't ecchi.


----------



## Inugami (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh damn, no chap 19...gonna wait like last time.


----------



## Gutsu (Feb 9, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> What's with this manga? I thought it was supposed to be some super ecchi stuff. All I'm reading is some slice of life, 10 chapters in like 2 ecchi scenes.
> 
> I am disappoint.



You probably thought this series was Oniichan no Koto Nanka Zenzen Suki Janain Dakara ne!! manga version, but that's a different series.


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 15, 2011)

A pretty decent manga, I'm glad I gave it a try. Chapter 19, which seemed to be missing is out on mangafox.


----------



## Inugami (Feb 15, 2011)

Chapter 19 on mangafox but they deleted 21 xD.

Damn that doujin girl using those brothers has inspiration for SM i*c*st lol.


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 15, 2011)

Woot it's up to chapter 22 atm? Can you post any links with 21-22?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 15, 2011)

PPsycho said:


> Woot it's up to chapter 22 atm? Can you post any links with 21-22?



*uploads Ch.21-22*


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 15, 2011)

Sweet, thanks much.


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 21, 2011)

Chapters 24 and 25 are out... but it's all messed up-so if u want to avoid confusion either follow my advice or find another source: 

Chap 24 starts at page 25 and it lasts till page 52(THE REST OF THE PAGES ARE CHAPTER 25 MIXED WITH THE 24th):
retreat

and u can get a normal chapter 25 here
retreat

Hope that helps.. and on a side note, an interesting turn of events at the end, though it was probably a lie, more or less.

edit: or rather he meant it in a brotherly way.. but I can see misunderstandings piling up


----------



## McSlobs (May 5, 2011)

kirino really is an ungrateful little wench....


----------



## Goom (May 5, 2011)

She is... but less so in the manga.  She's cuter in the manga anyway...


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 5, 2011)

McSlobs said:


> kirino really is an ungrateful little wench....



Needs a good standard raping.


----------



## Bleach (May 5, 2011)

I'm game          .


----------



## Goom (May 5, 2011)

Even though shes actually 14 kirino can pass for 12 in the manga.  Would not hit that


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 6, 2011)

Goom said:


> Even though shes actually 14 kirino can pass for 12 in the manga.  Would not hit that



Not out of pleasure, but out of discipline.


----------

